# "First time at Pacific Mall" Haul



## munchkin86 (Dec 28, 2010)

So today I went to the Pacific Mall in Markham, ON for the first time ever!! Ive always wanted to go there, and lately I have been really interested in asian cosmetics so I thought I would go check it out. Next time i would definitely go later in the day because a lot of stores just open whenever they feel like it...lol.







  	Here what i got:
  	-Koji mascara $15
  	-koji long lasting eyeliner $12
  	-B&C apple hand cream $15
  	-Laneige strawberry yogurt pack $28
  	-lavshuca eyeshadow palette $27
  	and the silver thing in the middle is some free lip product

  	I did some research online and it seems that i did pay higher prices but then again no shipping cost..i think next haul i will just order online and make sure to order enough for free shipping.

  	On the way home I stopped at Vaughan Mills (huuuge mistake, it took like 15-20 mins to find parking). I went to the DCW cosmetics place and got these:





  	-OPI nail polish in "parlez-vous OPI?" $8.99
  	-jumbo eye pencil in purple velvet $6.99 - 25% off
  	-NYX smokey eyes palette $12.99 - 25% off

  	I swatched the smokey eyes palette on my hand and the colours are totally gorgeous!! I have wanted this for awhile and so glad I bought it!!

  	Now I think I am starting a project 10 pan cause I gotta stop spending!! lol

  	Oh I almost forgot my asian snack foods:




  	I wanted to buy everything cause the packaging is so adorable. I tried it all and its all delicious!!!


----------



## heidik (Dec 28, 2010)

the asian snack food is so cutely packaged.. omgoodness how adorable


----------



## megan92 (Dec 30, 2010)

cuute!  i wish there was a place around here that sold asian make-up products.  i love the makeup in japanese magazines and stuff.  yummy looking snacks too


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jan 1, 2011)

Kay, I live near PMall too but I'm always so lazy to go. I find the clothing so expensive. Maybe I'm just prejudicial but I expected the skirts to be like $15 and they were $150+ haha. 

  	Do you mind naming the stores you went to? I'm really looking for some BB cream...


----------



## Aelya (Jan 4, 2011)

Ohh Hello panda in strawberry?! I only try in chocolate it's so yummy
  	Your polish seems so beautiful


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 4, 2011)

I love that nail polish and the smokey eyes palette is gorgeous!  Me want!  I am expecting some of those Nyx jumbo pencils. Are they awesome to use?


----------

